# Dacia Duster



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I had a look and sit in one today and you know what I kinda liked it. :lol:

The example I was sat in was about £12k on the road, masses of space and although basic in the sense of it being like you're sat in a Tonka toy was nice and sturdy.

I know I'm used to small hatchbacks so I was amazed at the amount of space in it, massive boot and easily room for three in the back. 

What I quite liked was that it had steel wheels and the lower half of the car was black unpainted plastic. It just looked tough and rugged, not a luxury 4x4 like many are or try to be. Probably not four wheel drive anyway for the example I was sat in. lol

Either way for a £12k car of it's size I was impressed.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

But would you buy it?!!   :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

If it wasn't for the fact that for now me and the Mrs are considering a Clio 200 then I could.

Seriously, I'm not one for poncy 4x4s. They usually look a bit pretentious but this one was anything but. 

I'd be interested to see one with a slightly higher spec, actually 4 wheel drive and a few more luxuries though.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I actually quite like these! Alot of car for the money


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Good on you, it's nice to see someone that doesn't knock the new & slightly cheaper (less branded) models & has a reasonable outlook on them.

I'm sure they are decent cars but the fact that it's a brand new model I reckon it will take some time to win customers' interest as it is virtually unknown at this time.

Time will tell on the Duster.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I was amazed at how much car for the money it was.

Like I say I'm not into these mum tanks that you see, women in Range Rovers and these half ar$ed tall '4x4' style cars like the Juke or Kuga. 

Certainly the Duster felt like you could take it anywhere and it'd hold together.

It made me want to go on a camping trip!! I'm not sure if that's good or bad?! haha


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Dacia have carved out a real slice of the market in Europe over the last 5-6 years

Originally designed and built for the less sophisticated former Eastern Bloc markets they have gradually gone on sale in many Western European markets and have done incredibly well

No new / untested technology, much is based on decade old Renault platforms and hardware

Be interesting to see if the " no discount" strategy works in the UK but I can see the models appealing to the majority of private buyers who just want simple, no nonsense transport


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Well I had a look and sit in one today and you know what I kinda liked it. :lol:
> 
> The example I was sat in was about £12k on the road, masses of space and although basic in the sense of it being like you're sat in a Tonka toy was nice and sturdy.
> 
> ...


If it was priced at £12k then it was the 4x4 diesel.:thumb:

Did you look at the £5995 Sandero whilst there?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well its definitely no frills but had its own character for it. Also I'd go so far as to say that the basics things like the radio could easily be upgraded unlike in modern Renaults and other brands. Reasonable set of alloy wheels would make it look a bit more premium.

12k for the four wheel drive model really is a steal!!!!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Later this year the Stepway completes the lineup starting at £8k

http://www.dacia.co.uk/vehicles/san...urce=Google&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=Dacia


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Even that doesn't look too bad. I mean its very average but for the money, its not hideous. 

By the way didn't look at the Sandero, literally looked at the Duster as it was inside the showroom. Plus the Mrs had her eye on it as the 'family' car. There was me eyeing up the Clio 200!!!


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

I used to have a couple of older 4x4's like Pajero, Toyota Surf etc so was quite an avid reader of the 4x4 mags and they did an article on the Duster last year prior to its launch.

The old Dacia Duster was renowned for as you say no frills but also falling apart....the review of the new one was far far better and if Ihad 12k to spend and could only pick the clio or the Duster then I would be off camping in my 4x4 before you could say "Lets Offroad" lol

When these things come up I often think of the stick that Skoda, Kia, Cheverolet and the like has suffered over the years but now hear and see the physical proof of people really buying into these brands as they improve and evolve and above all they all seem to share that value for money offering which is now more important than ever for most families.

Get it out a test drive if you can?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm tempted by a test drive and will probably give it a drive at some point. 

As much as the Mrs liked the idea of one, at the moment we're not going to need something of that size. Plus I did warn the Mrs that going from something as grin inducing to drive as a Twingo 133, which she admits to liking the nippiness of. To then going to a sluggish, diesel tractor may be a bit of a let down. 

So we also looked at the Clio 200, which she liked, I liked and will probably be our choice for the next couple of years. Space wise it offered as much as the new Megane Coupe anyway. 

Then when there's a bit of a second hand market, we'll really test out the Duster.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

For the price I'd get anything second hand for sure:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Got to love the no frills approach to the lineup. 

Like you say it isnt hideous looking, and fully loaded with 7 year/100k warrenty it's 16k with a combinded MPG of 53.3.

Thats good going when you consider a base Rav4 is 22.5K and even something like the Kia sportage starts at 17.5k!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i'd love one, be even better value as a second hand buy


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah second hand could be the way forward. Also they must have some confidence in them considering the length of the warranty.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Industry experts reckon they will have extremely good residuals due to the no discount at the front end and supply being limited - time will tell


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I must admit that since sitting in one and thinking about their sheer practicality we're going to give one a test drive at the weekend. 

I was just massively impressed with how well built it felt and even more so for the money. Plus with a little'un on the way I liked the utilitarian feel of it and that appeals when you consider the bashing most family cars get. 

We'd actually priced one up online, £15k gets you the 1.5dci 110bhp engine, electric windows front and back, aircon, electric mirrors, alloys plus top trim level interior which seems pretty good. Air conditioning was the one feature we definitely wanted and only seems available on the top spec model which i thought was a bit odd.

Either way, if we test drive it I just don't want it to be a chore to drive. I'm not expecting fast or amazing handling. Just a comfortable car to cruise in. 

Will wait and see if it's any good at all!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Well I must admit that since sitting in one and thinking about their sheer practicality we're going to give one a test drive at the weekend.
> 
> I was just massively impressed with how well built it felt and even more so for the money. Plus with a little'un on the way I liked the utilitarian feel of it and that appeals when you consider the bashing most family cars get.
> 
> ...


Will be interested in your impressions after the test drive. Which dealership are you using?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Good to see you're giving it a try out


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

We'll be using the Renault dealer in Coulsdon, think they call themselves Croydon though.

Have bought from them before and had pretty good service. Plus I get on well with one of the salesmen who's actually a really genuine guy and doesn't push the sale at all.

Thing is we weighed up the idea of a Clio 200 and it would cost us maybe £2-3k less but the running costs are significantly higher, the space is far more of a compromise as well. I just loved the idea of something sporty and more practical.

But I loved the Duster's masses of space, no frills approach and cheapness for it's class. I mean £35 a year to tax, insurance is £300 and it's practical. Plus a three year warranty!!

Plus strangely I really like how it looks in this colour..


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Should be cheap to run then


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

You're certainly getting a lot for your money.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I've only seen them in black, white or silver, that metallic bronze looks classy.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah that colour is the most interesting as I'm looking at that from a detailing perspective. Far more interesting to polish up than white or grey which would be the other choices.

They actually call that colour 'cinnamon' and the only downside is that when the sun isn't shining it's effectively just brown!!! lol White on the other hand would look good against the black trim.

The model they had on show had the 'Adventurer pack', you know for all the off-roading we do in Surrey! haha But it added to the purposeful look of the car so would be an option we'd go for. Adds these bits...










I like the arches but lots of trim treatment required!! lol

Very sturdy plastic but the top model doesn't have a naff interior...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Interestingly the commissions are so low the salesmen I've met aren't overly excited and would quite happily steer a customer towards a used Scenic for a better commission.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

A point regarding all that plastic trim. The general good build of the car can be let down by badly fitted trim.

The trims are fitted to the car by an outsourced company at the docks when the car arrives in the UK. Do inspect closely and I suggest just getting at least your finger nail behind and have a little tug to see if the trim is secure.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for a tip regarding the trim mate, I will certainly give the car a full inspection if we do decide to order. Fortunately the car in the showroom had all that fitted and was part of the appeal to me in how it looks.



S63 said:


> Interestingly the commissions are so low the salesmen I've met aren't overly excited and would quite happily steer a customer towards a used Scenic for a better commission.


Believe me they know my Mrs in our local dealers so they'd have a job dissuading her. haha

I've never found the new car salesmen too pushy there and the new car sales team are separate to the used car team so would be surprised if they'd push us for second hand when that team would lose a sale.

Will have to wait and see, all depends on the test drive anyway.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

As a child of the fifties, I some times wonder if the marketing people havnt convinced us that winding a window up or down is a poor thing. The less there is the less that can go wrong, its why the old landrovers are still popular. I can rememebr people laughing at the Hyundai and Kia (myself included) but no one does now..Skoda was the same. As a simple and relatively safe car it has a lot to offer, I thought as well that lots of the important bits were from renault. Looks a not bad piece of kit, its gaining popularity here in Holland.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have to agree, we've all got very used to cars which do so many things for us. 

Take my Megane for example, keyless entry so put your hand on the door and it unlocks provided you have the key. Nice feature which has been known to cause issues. If it had basic central locking or a normal lock, no problems.

I must admit I've never had an issue with the less known brands out there like Hyundai or Kia but I've always found them a bit characterless. Something about the Duster made me smile. I know Clarkson talks some b*llocks sometimes but he has a point when he talks about cars that have soul!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Well Alex, not sure about Jezza, but Captain Slow would certainly approve.

Are you keeping the Megane, or is it going?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

No, only the Mrs Twingo 133 is going mate. 

The plan my Mrs always had was that after she'd had her Twingo 133 her next car would be a family car. So effectively if we went for a Duster it'd be her car, she was the one that liked it straight away.

The other part of the deal was that if I get to keep my cars I'll pay the majority of the cost of her next car. So Megane and Clio are mine outright, the Twingo is paid up as of August as had that on 0% HP so I can't complain having my own RenaultSport collection! lol 

She's going to sell her Twingo at some point in the next couple of months, we'll whack a deposit down for the next car from that.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Just in the renault dacia dealership getting my R26 serviced and have been talking to the chaps here comparing the clio to the sandero. Basically the same chassis, engines and most of the interior but the dacia is 6, 000 and the clio 10, 000 (starting prices)

Certainly a lot of car for 6k with 3 years of warranty.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

We test drive one today, not a bad car but not the space we were hoping for. Gutting as we both really liked it!


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

had a good look round one today at the westover show day

amazing bargain i think , looked great and for the price it cant be beat


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, we went for a test drive in one last night after work and then gave it another try this afternoon and guess what? We've decided to go for one!! lol 

I was expecting it to feel slow and cumbersome but actually the 1.5dci engine had plenty of torque to get it shifting very nicely, in fact it surprised me with how nippy it was. It sounds very much like a diesel but with a car like this that sounds kinda suits this type of car anyway.

Interior wise, it was also surprisingly good as well. Ok so the there are exposed screw heads and very functional and very basic controls but everything is screwed together well. There's also a few more little touches in the top, Laureate model which I didn't expect at all. Also you can tell that all the interior parts are from various models of the Renault range. 

What did impress me was how comfortable the car was as well. I know I'm used to hot hatches so most things feel refined but it didn't feel like you were in a tin can. Doors had a nice solid thud when you closed them, much like the boot lid.

Overall though I loved the car, it doesn't look like a wannabe 4x4 with random shiny bits and luxuries. It had function, space and by all accounts a genuine ability to go off road (in 4WD version).

I would say my only disappointment was the fact that it actually felt more car like that I expected. I expected to feel like I was in an offroader and it actually felt more refined than that, certainly something to live with every day not a clunky, cheap, offroader. 

So it looks like we'll be putting an order in for the top spec model, which is a 4WD Laureate 1.5dci. This model has electric windows front and back, electric mirrors, central locking, air con, bluetooth/mp3 stereo (that sounds quite good), 16" alloys and that's about it. Oh and we wanted to add stability control and the 'Adventurer' pack which adds the black protective trim.

All for a grand price of just over £15k, which in my eyes is an absolute and utter bargain.

Totally won me over and still a bit shocked for it haha.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice one, I'm convinced this is going to be a very popular car.

What have they quoted as the lead time?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice one Alex :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Looking forward to your review after driving it for a while , I will add it to my duster forum if thats ok


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

S63 said:


> Nice one, I'm convinced this is going to be a very popular car.
> 
> What have they quoted as the lead time?


From what the sales chap was telling us today they are extremely popular.

I think a lot of people are over the badge snobbery of brands in general like Skoda, Kia, Hyundai and now Dacia. The feeling you get from the Duster is that it's like Ronseal, does what it says on the tin! :lol:

According to the dealer, you're looking at 8-10 weeks for the version we're after. I think it's longer for the really basic model, have heard up to 6 months for that one. I'm guessing that one is potentially very very popular in other countries, especially for the sub £9k price.



CTR De said:


> Looking forward to your review after driving it for a while , I will add it to my duster forum if thats ok


Yeah I'll make sure I get a review up. What forum is it you're on mate? Daciaforum.co.uk?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I wonder if it would have this kind of impact if James May had not banged on about it so long.

I've now sat in one, and it's impressive for the money. I wouldn't own one but that's because my needs are totally different


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> From what the sales chap was telling us today they are extremely popular.
> 
> I think a lot of people are over the badge snobbery of brands in general like Skoda, Kia, Hyundai and now Dacia. The feeling you get from the Duster is that it's like Ronseal, does what it says on the tin! :lol:
> 
> ...


Its www.dusterclub.co.uk , not been up long so will take a while but I keep adding what I can :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice one mate I'll make I get signed up at some point. 



maggi133 said:


> I wonder if it would have this kind of impact if James May had not banged on about it so long.
> 
> I've now sat in one, and it's impressive for the money. I wouldn't own one but that's because my needs are totally different


Thing is I think everyone knows the Sandero knows as you say James May harks on about that one.

It seems that the Duster seems to be making an impact because of just how cheap it is for what it is. I'm still impressed with the damn thing and this is a car that we had no intention of buying!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice one fella, can't wait for its first detail!


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

what colour alex?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

We are gonna go for one in white. For a couple of reasons. 

Firstly its a non cost option, where all the others a 
£500. 

Secondly the only other colour I liked was 'cinnamon' which was a bronzy/metallic brown they don't do in the UK. 

Looking at the car in other colours it just blends in too much in grey or blue. Saw a light silver one and it was much better, the black trim against a light colour just looked better.

Rather looking forward to putting the order in. Who'd have thought it, die hard RenaultSport fan won over by a bargain off roader!! Lol


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Really like the look of these for the money. Will look great in white with the arch and bump strip kit. Now to pick your trim dressing, you will need a bit


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Haha I know, there's gonna be a lot of black plastic on the outside, let alone the inside but the 'Adventurer' pack at least means the doors and arches are protected to some extent from door dings!

Was actually looking on E-bay and discussing with a chap who works at Renault and it seems you can order the front grille with a Renault badge.

This is how the Duster looks in most other countries...


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> Haha I know, there's gonna be a lot of black plastic on the outside, let alone the inside but the 'Adventurer' pack at least means the doors and arches are protected to some extent from door dings!
> 
> Was actually looking on E-bay and discussing with a chap who works at Renault and it seems you can order the front grille with a Renault badge.
> 
> This is how the Duster looks in most other countries...


Yes, the adventurer pack seems good, one addition i would chose and at £450 seems cheap.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

ooh white will look great , im getting a new white qashqai next week and love the contrast between the black plastics and the white :thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Have a look at a German company called Elia who specialise in custom parts for Dacias and Renaults, their Elia Darkster (google it for images) looks the dogs!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

CTR De said:


> ooh white will look great , im getting a new white qashqai next week and love the contrast between the black plastics and the white :thumb:


Yeah black and white is a good mix. Funnily enough my Mrs current car is a white Twingo 133 with black wheels, mirror, spoiler etc so it'll be like going for a giant one of those! :lol:

Also the other colours in the range looked a bit sensible, grey, blue etc. White was a solid colour, no messing and easy to put other colours with should I decide to do any little tweaks to it.



transtek said:


> Have a look at a German company called Elia who specialise in custom parts for Dacias and Renaults, their Elia Darkster (google it for images) looks the dogs!


Funnily enough I stumbled across an imaged of the Darkster online today. Looks moody!!! Also this looks wicked...


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I love my white car, but it's a b!tch to keep clean at this time of year. I think I'm going to go for red when I change later in the year as SWMBO has already vetoed me getting white again.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Apparently it's the CarBuyers car of the year


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Haha I know what you mean mate, my Mrs picks the worst colours she had black before, then a white Twingo and now another white one.

The only things that bothers me is marks you wouldn't see on other colours like little tiny things that need polishing off like marks where finger nails reach for door handles etc. Stuff that really shows on white.

Only good thing is we're opting for the additional trim round the bottom of the doors and arches so should minimise some areas.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.carbuyer.co.uk/awards/car-year


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Great article that and interesting result. They list a lot of the reasons why we liked it so much.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Alex_225 said:


> Haha I know what you mean mate, my Mrs picks the worst colours she had black before, then a white Twingo and now another white one.
> 
> The only things that bothers me is marks you wouldn't see on other colours like little tiny things that need polishing off like marks where finger nails reach for door handles etc. Stuff that really shows on white.
> 
> Only good thing is we're opting for the additional trim round the bottom of the doors and arches so should minimise some areas.


Yes, that's the real downside to White, it shows absolutely everything and then some.

I've had great results on my white Golf with GTechniq products, something you might consider trying.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I certainly will mate, this is going to be the 'family' car so it'll need some tough protection. 

I have to admit, having never owned a car of this size or type I'm really looking forward to it. Just need to order it when the time is right.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I had a Renault RX4 4x4 for a number of years, in many ways a similar concept and filling a similar niche in the market - I think you'll like it.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I've just had a play about speccing one of these up on the website & it certainly looks to be a really good value car for the money - almost too good to be true.

I wouldn't buy one personally but I reckon they'd be fine as a rental car or courtsey car.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

There's a white one in the dealership I work for, looks good and definitely better looking than the silver one next to it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah I think white is the most interesting colour in terms of all the others being either grey, blue, silver all look a bit plain.

Shame they don't do a range of solid colours as blue or red would look pretty cool.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Here's the white model in our showroom


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

looks great :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I've just had a play about speccing one of these up on the website & it certainly looks to be a really good value car for the money - almost too good to be true.
> 
> I wouldn't buy one personally but I reckon they'd be fine as a rental car or courtsey car.


Snob much. Lol


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have to admit I like it in white, more interesting than the other colour available. This pic also confirmed for me that it's a good decision..












rf860 said:


> Snob much. Lol


It's inevitable though I guess, it's an unknown brand and it's cheap to buy. Admittedly it's not actually not cheap in terms of how it goes or how it feels. I mean yes they've used tried and tested parts but that just helps the price.

Secondly it's by Renault, who haven't been known to be a luxury/high class brand. I've experienced snobbery from Ford/VW/BMW etc, owners for years for being a Renault drive. It appears Renault are aiming at making their current range the premium models and by the looks of the current Megane/Clio their doing well.

Dacia is just a way of Renault delivering a budget range without the Renault badges. I maybe just get the Renault grille for it anyway haha.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

rf860 said:


> Snob much. Lol


But look at how the like of Skoda and others have changed. Skoda cars were the subject of many a joke twenty years ago, but not now. As Alex says, the Dacia Duster is mainly Renault and sold as such in some countries ... ... ... I drove a Renault for a number of years, but thanks to Renault's appalling customer service I'd never buy another one.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> I have to admit I like it in white, more interesting than the other colour available. This pic also confirmed for me that it's a good decision..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does look good, i would seriously consider one if i have the money for a new motor.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I was driving behind one of these the other day and they look like fairly nice cars from the outside, especially in white. I'd love something like this if I had the money! I'd go for the bargain basement model though; no need to worry about smacking the wheels off of anything or getting them damaged by potholes. The roads around here are a wreck!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah there is something kinda cool about the base model, although you'd have to opt for the diesel and 4wd options. The the base model is a 1.6 petrol and 2wd!


----------

